
A Cabinet of Infocom Curiousities - a1k0n
http://ascii.textfiles.com/archives/4834
======
gattilorenz
duplicate?

~~~
a1k0n
I submitted this yesterday, and then someone re-submitted this today, and the
auto-resubmit logic apparently just kicked in for my post. You can see on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=a1k0n](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=a1k0n)
that it was submitted "1 day ago" though it shows a different date here. It's
a weird hack.

